# ADA Title III Complaints



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

_From the U.S. Department of Justice Civil Rights Division's Disability Rights Section_

Quote:

If you feel you or another person have been discriminated against by an entity covered by title III, one of your options is to file a complaint with the federal government. You can send a letter to the U.S. Department of Justice, at the address below, including the following information:

Your full name, address, and telephone number, and the name of the party discriminated against;

The name of the business, organization, or institution that you believe has discriminated;

A description of the act or acts of discrimination, the date or dates of the discriminatory acts, and the name or names of the individuals who you believe discriminated; and

Other information that you believe necessary to support your complaint. Please send copies of relevant documents. Do *not* send original documents. (Retain them.)
Sign and send the letter to the address below: 
U.S. Department of Justice
950 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
Civil Rights Division
Disability Rights - NYAVE
Washington, D.C. 20530​


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

From the ADA Website:
You may also file a complaint by E-mail at [email protected].
If you have questions about filing an ADA complaint, please call:
ADA Information Line: 800-514-0301 (voice) or 800-514-0383 (TTY).

Main Section Telephone Number: 202-307-0663 (voice and TTY)


----------

